# Torpedo Board Tracker Motor Bicycle.



## Gunn and Co (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello, New here, but thought I start by posting a pic of my prototype motor bicycle I built back in the summer. Mostly custom parts made in my workshop. Currently working on a mark 2 with upgraded front 90mm drum brake and coaster rear brake. Most parts now on the shelf to make a small batch. Early French Racing motorcycles are my inspiration with pointed copper fuel tank. Thanks for looking. Regards, Tim. More info here


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2016)

Very "Steampunk"... neat! Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Gunn and Co (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks. Glad you like it. I'll post more pics of the new build on here as the build goes on.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 1, 2016)

Always happy to see what the blokes from across the bond are up to!! Very nice build and attention to detail. Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Ed Minas (Dec 3, 2016)

Love it.  Is that an Iver Johnson frame?  Would be curious as to what parts you made and what the motor is.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh very nice my eye doesn't flow that way usually but it hard not to say something to such a good lookin ride.


----------



## Gunn and Co (Mar 17, 2018)

Mark 2.


----------

